# Jobs for Busniess Objects



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi There,

I want to know if any of you have any idea abt job market for business objects?

Cheers
Anurag


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anu said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I want to know if any of you have any idea abt job market for business objects?
> 
> ...


This makes no sense at all. Perhaps you should explain (in plain english) what you mean, then you might get some answers. 

Veronica


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Veronica said:


> This makes no sense at all. Perhaps you should explain (in plain english) what you mean, then you might get some answers.
> 
> Veronica


It will make sense to the people who have knowledge of Data Ware Housing. I know i wont get answer if there is no one from this field.


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

Anu said:


> It will make sense to the people who have knowledge of Data Ware Housing. I know i wont get answer if there is no one from this field.


Dude there is good market for Business Objects In Australia....


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

planetsrikanth said:


> Dude there is good market for Business Objects In Australia....




And i wanted to come back SA...


Thx for suggestion


----------



## suman78 (Feb 22, 2010)

why u not come india anu. more scope in india .


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah bud, come to SA where violence is indiscrimitory


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

suman78 said:


> i agree with you anu such a australians are bit voilent against indians. why u not come india anu. more scope in india .


Hey Suman, I m already in india, Was trying to go back sunny SA, But my hard luck... could not get any sponser for my visa.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Yeah bud, come to SA where violence is indiscrimitory


Yah, at least I’ll have less probability of getting beaten up.


----------

